# Available: Objective-C wrapper for Apple's XML parser library



## rharder (Dec 4, 2002)

I've begun wrapping Apple's C-language XML parsing library in a nice Objective-C class. It doesn't support all of the Apple-supplied functions yet, but it works, and I thought others might like it.

http://iharder.net/macosx/xmltree/

It's public domain, so do with it what you will, but I'd appreciate it if you'd send back any significant improvements you might make.

-Rob


----------

